# Xtreme Couture says Brock Lesnar is a "beast" in training



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> It's tough to determine how a fighter will deal with a loss, especially one that is particularly devastating or embarrassing. Such was the nature of Brock Lesnar's defeat at the hands of Cain Velasquez at UFC 121, where "Brown Pride" had the big man doing cartwheels in the middle of the cage.
> 
> Not only did Velasquez take his heavyweight title, he had the entire martial arts world thinking Brock might pack his bags and head back to the scripted world of pro wrasslin'.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmamania.com/2011/4/3/20...r-lesnar-was-a-nightmare-in-the-gym#storyjump

Nice to see Brock gaining recognition as a MMA fighter as opposed to a wrestler fighting in MMA. :thumbsup:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brock is a nasty ground fighter, that's always been plain to see, but it doesn't quite compensate for his massive deficiency in striking, and JDS is the ultimate test for that.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Screw that. Lesnar via vicious leg kick KO.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Interesting, I remember thinking to myself that I hope Brock goes to train with a different camp to broaden his abilities. SOunds like he did that with Couture! awesome post!


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

of course he was tossing around guys 100lbs lighter than him, I mean I like brock but on the ground with his mass and wrestling ability of course he's gonna run through people.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Since when did a fighter NOT look good in training...?

Lesnar's had his day. He should book a motel room with Kimbo.

Oh, and as for Lesnar's ground game... Didn't Cain school him on the ground?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Risto said:


> Since when did a fighter NOT look good in training...?
> 
> Lesnar's had his day. He should book a motel room with Kimbo.
> 
> Oh, and as for Lesnar's ground game... Didn't Cain school him on the ground?


Someone doesn't like Brock.

How exactly did Cain school Brock on the ground, enlighten me? :laugh:


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Rauno said:


> Someone doesn't like Brock.
> 
> How exactly did Cain school Brock on the ground, enlighten me? :laugh:


Did you not see the fight?

Lesnar could not keep Cain down for sh1t and Cain took Lesnar down at will, took his back, landed shots to the sides of his head and the fight was finished on the ground with Lesnar tapping. That's how. You should really watch the fight.

Very observant of you to clock I don't like Lesnar. :confused02:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Brock arm barring Forrest 3 times in 2 minutes? I'd like to see that.. :confused05: not that I don't believe that - I'd literary like to see that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Risto said:


> Since when did a fighter NOT look good in training...?
> 
> Lesnar's had his day. He should book a motel room with Kimbo.
> 
> Oh, and as for Lesnar's ground game... Didn't Cain school him on the ground?


Oh, 100% agreed... any time someone suffers one loss in MMA, he should absolutely call it a career.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

It's the same sh*t over and over again...Brocl is owning guys on the ground - left and right.
We already know that.

I'm still waiting for the day when a fighter who saw him train will say: "Brock is KO'ing his sparring partners left and right - he's a BEAST!!!"

He has this tiny-HUGE problem but it looks as though he is ignoring it. Maybe it's a diversion and he is indeed training instensively in the stand-up, but i'm affraid it's not the case...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock did say that he changed up his training at his gym after the loss, didn't go into specifics but that could only mean one thing, right?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Seems like instead of working his standup he wants to get his ground control to the point where he doesn't need it. He must be very confident in his TDs.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd imagine for JDS especially that he'd rather take the fight to the ground than stay on the feet. Even if he were to work on his stand-up significantly, he'd not be in Junior's league... that'd simply take more time. Hopefully, however, he's working on mixing things up a bit. Brock can throw some nice leg kicks and knees when he wants to. But again, for JDS especially, I think he's smart to work on and solidify his ground game, as that's where he's most likely to win.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

limba said:


> I'm still waiting for the day when a fighter who saw him train will say: "Brock is KO'ing his sparring partners left and right - he's a BEAST!!!"


Wasn't that the exact thing we heard from Bisping's camp before the Wandy fight? 

Personally I don't listen too much to what goes on in training, what I look at more is what kind of training he's doing rather than how well he's doing in whatever skill he's working on. Is the fighter training to be more well rounded or is he doing the same old stuff, that's what I'm looking at.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Seems like instead of working his standup he wants to get his ground control to the point where he doesn't need it. He must be very confident in his TDs.


He doesnt have time to gain the stand up ability to compete so why not work with his strengths like i always say.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Brock still needs to work his stand up though. He doesn't need to make it his gameplan for the fight but I feel like he still needs to work on it or else it will remain a glaring hole.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

> It mostly consisted of BJJ and wrestling.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

None of this is really impressive, when I read he armbarred griffin 3 times in 2 mins I thought wooahh, then saw it was a straight arm bar which I feel is perhaps a more strength move and obviously thats something Lesnar does not lack. Looking forward to his upcoming fight though, could be epic.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Did any of you see the first episode of TUF? The first fight at the end...the guy with great stand-up just got dominated on the ground for a UD. Perhaps the JDS Lesnar fight will go somewhat the same?


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

Again his size is meaningless to a power puncher that has takedown defense. Brock is going to get lit up. How anyone could classify themselves a MMA artist and not have full contact sparring is pathetic!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

My main concern...

Forrest Griffin and Vitor Belfort walk around at 230-240.

Rampage gets up to 250.

JDS is close to that weight when he fights(sherdog says 240, it says 244 for Cain Velasquez). 

If Brock can submit guys like Griffin at will when they're near 240 and presumably not dieting and dropping weight for a fight, could he do the same to JDS? 

What about Cain Velasquez?


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Cain Velasquez was able to hang with Lesnar on the ground because he himself is a beast wrestler. Plus you can watch the fight, Lesnar would have been fine but both times he had Cain to the ground he tried to rush a transmission to a different position. If he had just been more patient he would have been fine. He does have holes in his stand-up but I doubt that JDS will be able to stop the TDD for very long. Watching his fight against Nelson, he's a head-hunter with heavy hands. Brock can handle that easily.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

All i'm saying is Korean Zombie was lucky to be the first guy to pull off a twister in the UFC. Brock's going to be second.

..just saying. :confused05:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've always said that if he he was a black belt in jiu jitsu or a white belt as one of our instructor said then he'd be a pretty unstoppable force. Why? He can simply POWER hiw way into a submission that's why. Doesn't matter if his technique is off he'll still get the armbar. Interesting thought to behold. 

He looks very lean now which means he's in fighting shape.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I'm just surprised that this is news. I realize that Brock has fallen off the radar for a lot of people, but he's still a solid athlete. My primary frustration with Brock has always been the failure to gameplan and to really dedicate himself to learning the technical skills.

I hope his training is going well with XCouture. He's a good athlete and he can learn a lot hanging around that camp. Submitting Griffin is another nice indicator that he's been putting some focus into his jiu-jitsu (though it seems like he's been doing that for a while) and hopefully the same is true for his striking. As much as I don't like Brock, I think he could have a solid UFC career if he rounded out his skillset with striking, and he could conceivably be a contender soon if he starts gameplanning effectively.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Vinny M's response to the article. 



Vinny Magalhães said:


> The only time I saw Brock in person was backstage when he was getting ready for the weigh ins for his second fight against Frank. I'm not sure if was really Jay who said those things in that interview, but I don't think Brock would sub Forrest, at least not 2x in the same move like it was said. Also, I haven't seen Forrest at XC since he was getting ready for his last fight, so I was wondering when this "supposedly" happened.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

As the saying goes: The bigger skilled man will beat the smaller skilled man. If the smaller skilled man beat the bigger skilled man, then it meant that bigger guy did not even have close to the skill level of the smaller man. Cain did not win via lucky KO punch or anything like that. Cain pretty much worked him all around the second he was able to, it was a dominant victory left and right. It was an embarrassing drubbing at the hands of Cain. It simply meant that Brock was not as good as Cain. This lead many people to believe that Brock is really not as good as a fighter as the UFC lead people to believe. Brock has a chance by beating a skilled fighter in Junior Dos Santos and redeeming himself. But if he loses again to a smaller Junior Dos Santos, then their is no doubt that Brock Lesnar is not the fighter most people thought he was. And thats when his future gets uncertain if he gets exposed with a 5-3 record. I mean, what can the guy do after he lost his luster and looks like an average fighter despite having the hype of a GOAT fighter?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Risto said:


> Did you not see the fight?
> 
> Lesnar could not keep Cain down for sh1t and Cain took Lesnar down at will, took his back, landed shots to the sides of his head and the fight was finished on the ground with Lesnar tapping. That's how. You should really watch the fight.
> 
> Very observant of you to clock I don't like Lesnar. :confused02:


The ground game didn't make that much of a difference IMO. It was one the far superior stand up brock's liner style and not being use to getting hit that hard. 

I am excited to see Brock vs jds. I dont think Brock could get good enough to be a match for jds in the stand up but he just may be able to get good enough to keep jds at bay till he secures good GnP and the training with Xtreme Courture sure can help alot. It will be a fun fight (maybe not long) and I can't wait to see who comes out ontop.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I've written many times that we did not see the "real" Brock Lesnar in 2010. He didn't look like himself to me. I think his recent interview stating that he was overwhelmed coming back from a very severe illness to defend his belt twice within 3 months was not simply idle talk. 

His fight against JDS will show us where Brock truly ranks among the top HW's.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> I've written many times that we did not see the "real" Brock Lesnar in 2010. He didn't look like himself to me. I think his recent interview stating that he was overwhelmed coming back from a very severe illness to defend his belt twice within 3 months was not simply idle talk.
> 
> His fight against JDS will show us where Brock truly ranks among the top HW's.


There may be some truth to this however i think it is more so that he had just never been hit like cain and carwin hit him and that threw him for a loop. I mean hell look at the number of people carwin had destroyed before his fight with brock. Also cain is just a beast and brock probably just though he was going to be able to out wrestle him and GnP a win. 

That being said i think the guy is improving and could be very impressive in his fight with JDS. Sometimes the best thing that can happen to a fighter like brock is to get his ass kicked. Now that he has been humbled i will cause him to go back reevaluate his game and become a better fighter. 

Cant wait for the JDs fight Idk who the winner is going to be but it will be exciting thats for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> good argument but seriously you mma hoax learn some shite because obviously your a new casual fan who only knows the big names and highlights, and dont whore the word bogan around because you dont know how to use it.


Yeah, only been watching UFC since the very first one on VHS tape back in '93 - different game back then, Gracie ruled supreme. So no, you're wrong about myself being a casual fan. Very presumptious of you.

I am as Aussie as they come and live in Melbourne. I have a perfectly good handle on the word 'bogan' and you're definitely one. So, you're wrong there too.

You're also wrong about the Cock Lesnar v Cain fight, so I can see a pattern emerging here. You're wrong and I'm right - get used to it.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Oh, 100% agreed... any time someone suffers one loss in MMA, he should absolutely call it a career.


I disagree and never said as much.

I definitely think he should carry on, because every beating he takes will bring a grin to my face.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

The last timne I remember someone form a gym saying this was King Mo about James Toney, saying he got submitted by him rolling round. so im taking it with a pinch of salt. 

However, James Toney is gold belt level at grappling.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Trix said:


> My main concern...
> 
> Forrest Griffin and Vitor Belfort walk around at 230-240.
> 
> ...


The "walk around weight" is a heavily overrated statistic IMO. All it means is that the guy turns into a fat tub of lard off season, which really does nothing for you in terms of strength or fighting capability.

I could go on a twinkie diet for a month and walk around Brock's weight, but I'd still be at a major disadvantage rolling with him. 

The point is JDS is 6'4" and 245 lbs of pure ripped muscle, all muscle fibre fine tuned over years to provide real striking and grappling strength. Rampage gets there with 215 lbs of muscle and 30 lbs of useless fat. Even off season, JDS is the much "bigger" man overall even if they weigh the same.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Risto said:


> Oh dear... you're averaging 15 posts a day and you have zero grammatic skills. I gues that's a skill in itself. Like I said, a bogan. Yet you have the front to refer to yourself as an 'adult'. Hilarious.
> 
> As for Brock (yes, he IS a fooken COCK)... Well, he had his arse handed to him by Cain and the fight ended on the ground with Cock tapping out. You don't see a guy tapping out from punches that often. All the droids must've shrunk his balls. Many fighters don't even tap from a bar or a choke. Jeez, he is a weasel, eh!
> 
> ...


So what if he tapped? He had a HUGE cut on his cheek and there was no way he was coming back from that beatdown? Should he have taken some more punishment jsut to look good at it? Shogun, one of the best strikers in the game tapped out to strikes in the same time the referee came in and stopped the fight. If you know you can't go on then why take more punishment and risk a serious injury? Just my two cents.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Rauno said:


> So what if he tapped? He had a HUGE cut on his cheek and there was no way he was coming back from that beatdown? Should he have taken some more punishment jsut to look good at it? Shogun, one of the best strikers in the game tapped out to strikes in the same time the referee came in and stopped the fight. If you know you can't go on then why take more punishment and risk a serious injury? Just my two cents.




^^THIS!...I was just about to say that!...Also Travis Lutter totally tapped to strikes against Silva...tapping to strikes happens, doesn't make a difference to me.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

I would like to see Brock evolve on the ground and as a mixed martial artist and a good way to do that is by going to other camps, and Xtreme Couture is a good start. Im intrigued to see this fight and what the so called 'beast' has learned..


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Brock never even tapped.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Lesnar is smarter than he looks but what he did make up in brute force, he could not do for ages, he has/had to get to work and improve his skills at some point. The match against JDS will tell us his place in the game, that much I agree with.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> Brock never even tapped.


That's what I was thinking. This guy won't be around long anyway


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Rauno said:


> So what if he tapped? He had a HUGE cut on his cheek and there was no way he was coming back from that beatdown? Should he have taken some more punishment jsut to look good at it? Shogun, one of the best strikers in the game tapped out to strikes in the same time the referee came in and stopped the fight. If you know you can't go on then why take more punishment and risk a serious injury? Just my two cents.


He had a cut on his cheek - hardly a fighting impairment. No blood flowing to eyes, not that close to being KO'd... He just got schooled on the ground as I said several posts ago. He simply gave up and crapped his shorts.

Seeing as they were both on the ground, where was Brock's wrestling? His mind is weak, he has the old bully boy syndrome and very little fighting spirit. Had Carwin not spent his load in the first round, the result in their fight would've been the same.



guy incognito said:


> Brock never even tapped.


Jesus H Christ... Put down Charlie's charlie bowl for a moment and pay attention.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Risto said:


> Seeing as they were both on the ground, where was Brock's wrestling? His mind is weak, he has the old bully boy syndrome and very little fighting spirit. Had Carwin not spent his load in the first round, the result in their fight would've been the same.


Blind haters like you always bring up stuff like that. So what if Brock lost because Carwin gassed? You have to actually TRAIN your cardio as well, it's as important, if not more than all the other aspects of the game. Brock lacked in the stand-up department just as Shane lacked with his god-awful cardio. Brock was able to exploit it and win the fight. Fair and square.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Risto, UFC_OWNS stop with the petty insults it's making you both look bad. You can have a difference of opinion without doing that surely?

Debate all you want but leave the insults out from now on guys.

ALso Risto, not a big deal but rather than double positng mind using the Edit feature? Thanks.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Well it was actually OWNS who started insulting Risto, you can't expect him not to retaliate after being called a moron and a dumb ass.

Cain out classed Brock in every aspect of MMA, wrestling and stand up.

Brock took cain down twice and cain got up immediately without brock landing ANY ground and pound. Cain took Brock down and had his back for a bit and landed some nice ground and pound for a while. Thats the difference. Cain beat Brock at his own game (wrestling) and then proceeded to beat him up on the feet.

Brock broke mentally when Cain took him down and started hitting him in the face. He knew that he couldnt keep cain down and he knew that cain could actually take him down, this destroyed his morale. 

Thats two fights on the trot where Brock has been beaten to a pulp. I Can't see Brock holding down JDS for a huge chunk of time, JDS has great hips and scrambles. I can see Brock getting beaten to a pulp again here. As soon as JDS lands one of those huge shots (which is inevitable) Brock will break mentally again. His striking defense is some of the worst in all of MMA.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Well it was actually OWNS who started insulting Risto, you can't expect him not to retaliate after being called a moron and a dumb ass.
> 
> Cain out classed Brock in every aspect of MMA, wrestling and stand up.
> 
> ...


You're a moron and a dumbass.


Ha-ha, I kid 

I'm hoping the Cain fight will end up being a positive for Brock in that it might push him to progress and evolve. I anxiously await Lesnar v.s JDS.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I repeat once again. Brock via HEAD KICK or a TRIANGLE!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Risto said:


> Jesus H Christ... Put down Charlie's charlie bowl for a moment and pay attention.


I've just rewatched the fight, because I also couldn't remember a tap out and still don't see a tap. He was going fetal and really didn't like the beating, but he didn't tap. Where did you see it¿

Btw. I've had a hard time to get a propper translation for "bogan" and people in a dictionary forum where telling different things. Would "*******" come close to a description¿


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Just watched it again. Lesnar did NOT tap at any point. He certainly got humiliated getting his ass kicked, but there was certainly no tap.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I repeat once again. Brock via HEAD KICK or a TRIANGLE!


No way thats happening. Flying Gogoplata is how Brock will win. Probably around the first 10 seconds of the first round give or take 20 seconds.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

lesnar flying inverted triangle


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Rauno said:


> Blind haters like you always bring up stuff like that. *So what if Brock lost because Carwin gassed?* You have to actually TRAIN your cardio as well, it's as important, if not more than all the other aspects of the game. Brock lacked in the stand-up department just as Shane lacked with his god-awful cardio. Brock was able to exploit it and win the fight. Fair and square.


What do you mean...? Brock beat Carwin... Carwin could hardly stand at the start of the second round... His knees were shaking... All Brock had to do was bl,own him down and lie on top of him. Which is what happened.

Agreed, cardio must be trained, but then again some are natural at excellent cardio to begin with. Remember Cabbage? Fat lump of a dud, who never gassed. He was a natural.

And yes, I HATE Lesnar. Like I said before, he fights like a bully... and by that I mean, when things don't go his way, he crumbles.



Mckeever said:


> *Well it was actually OWNS who started insulting Risto, you can't expect him not to retaliate after being called a moron and a dumb ass.*
> 
> Cain out classed Brock in every aspect of MMA, wrestling and stand up.
> 
> ...


And I thank you for pointing this out. 



Voiceless said:


> I've just rewatched the fight, because I also couldn't remember a tap out and still don't see a tap. He was going fetal and really didn't like the beating, but he didn't tap. Where did you see it¿
> 
> Btw. I've had a hard time to get a propper translation for "bogan" and people in a dictionary forum where telling different things. Would "*******" come close to a description¿


Yep, '*******' would probably get pretty close. You're likely to find more culture in a tub of yogurt than a pick-up truck (a UTE in Australia) full of bogans.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Risto said:


> What do you mean...? Brock beat Carwin... Carwin could hardly stand at the start of the second round... His knees were shaking... All Brock had to do was bl,own him down and lie on top of him. Which is what happened.
> 
> Agreed, cardio must be trained, but then again some are natural at excellent cardio to begin with. Remember Cabbage? Fat lump of a dud, who never gassed. He was a natural.
> 
> And yes, I HATE Lesnar. Like I said before, he fights like a bully... and by that I mean, when things don't go his way, he crumbles.





Risto said:


> And I thank you for pointing this out.





Risto said:


> Yep, '*******' would probably get pretty close. You're likely to find more culture in a tub of yogurt than a pick-up truck (a UTE in Australia) full of bogans.


triple post of fail


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Well tbh I did tell him to stop 'double' posting...Merged anyways.

Just use the edit feature. Or, to quote multiple people into once post without editting, use the multi quote button.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

KryOnicle said:


> Well tbh I did tell him to stop 'double' posting...Merged anyways.
> 
> Just use the edit feature. Or, to quote multiple people into once post without editting, use the multi quote button.


Just trying to help you guys... More posts = more pages = more ad revenue... 

I shall multi-quote from now on. Promise.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Risto said:


> Just trying to help you guys... More posts = more pages = more ad revenue...
> 
> I shall multi-quote from now on. Promise.


alizio?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

If you're a lesnar fan, it's good to hear the vanilla gorilla is back up to around the 300 lb. mark. He was too lean at 263/165, his walking around weight for Carwin and Cain. 

He was around the 275-280 mark on fight night against Couture, which is his "natural" weight these days. 

I've said many times before that we hadn't seen the "real" ie full strength Lesnar in 2010. Unleash the f#cking beast in 2011 I say!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> If you're a lesnar fan, it's good to hear the vanilla gorilla is back up to around the 300 lb. mark. He was too lean at 263/165, his walking around weight for Carwin and Cain.
> 
> He was around the 275-280 mark on fight night against Couture, which is his "natural" weight these days.
> 
> I've said many times before that we hadn't seen the "real" ie full strength Lesnar in 2010. Unleash the f#cking beast in 2011 I say!


hell yeah!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Well tbh I did tell him to stop 'double' posting...Merged anyways.
> 
> Just use the edit feature. Or, to quote multiple people into once post without editting, use the multi quote button.


To be fair you said stop double posting. He clearly fooled you because it was a triple post 

This thread is a disaster lol.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> If you're a lesnar fan, it's good to hear the vanilla gorilla is back up to around the 300 lb. mark. He was too lean at 263/165, his walking around weight for Carwin and Cain.
> 
> He was around the 275-280 mark on fight night against Couture, which is his "natural" weight these days.
> 
> I've said many times before that we hadn't seen the "real" ie full strength Lesnar in 2010. Unleash the f#cking beast in 2011 I say!


How do you determine the "natural" weight of someone, who has clearly spent many hours at the business end of a steroid needle?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I've heard Brock could bench press 700 lbs in his WWE days.

This article may be completely fake, although Brock overpowering his peers on the ground in BJJ subs may likely be 100% true.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

"The beast that Hieron described" couldn't hold down a man 20lbs less than him. Coudn't sprawl the takedown of a man 20lbs less than him, and couldn't handle getting punched in the face without cowering like a little girl. 

Overrated behemoth is overrated.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> "The beast that Hieron described" couldn't hold down a man 20lbs less than him. Coudn't sprawl the takedown of a man 20lbs less than him, and couldn't handle getting punched in the face without cowering like a little girl.
> 
> Overrated behemoth is overrated.



Show respect for the man who makes chicken salad out of chickenshit, plz.

Reverse chicken osmosis is no joke.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Risto said:


> How do you determine the "natural" weight of someone, who has clearly spent many hours at the business end of a steroid needle?


You do realize that Lesnar has been tested literally hundreds of times going back to high school and has never once tested positive.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Trix said:


> Show respect for the man who makes chicken salad out of chickenshit, plz.
> 
> Reverse chicken osmosis is no joke.


If he ever makes a bowl I'll show him a ton!!!:thumb02:


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> You do realize that Lesnar has been tested literally hundreds of times going back to high school and has never once tested positive.


You do realize he has been arrested with sterons on him before?

It doesn't take rocket appliances to figure out that he has done them at some point in his life.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

TheGreg said:


> You do realize he has been arrested with sterons on him before?
> 
> It doesn't take rocket appliances to figure out that he has done them at some point in his life.


Yeah, but has he ever been caught with steroids? :wink01:
Perhaps it happened, but I don't recall that. Seems like it would be a bigger story.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

False, he was falsely accused by an uniformed highway cop for having steroids. It turned out that they were at the time a perfectly legal perscription to HGH.


----------



## Joessups (Mar 11, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Vinny M's response to the article.


:thumbsup:

Jay Hieron's response on twitter as well..

@Jayhieron Jay Hieron
Don't believe everything u read folks...

@Jayhieron Jay Hieron
What interview about leaner are ppl talking about? I never did that.. I SMELL AN IMPOSTER!!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

TheGreg said:


> You do realize he has been arrested with sterons on him before?
> 
> It doesn't take rocket appliances to figure out that he has done them at some point in his life.


FALSE and we've been over this many times before. he was arrested for suspicion of recieving steroids, but tests proved that they were not.....

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/celebrity/sports/brock-lesnar


> Brock Lesnar, the World Wrestling Entertainment champion, was once arrested for illegally possessing steroids, though the felony charge against the 26-year-old athlete was dismissed four months after his January 2001 arrest. Lesnar, pictured in the above mug shot, was popped by Louisville Division of Police detectives after receiving and opening a parcel that cops said contained a 'large amount of steroids.' Lesnar, a 295-pound former college wrestling champ, was in Kentucky training at a WWE facility. Hit with a trafficking in controlled substances charge, *Lesnar was exonerated when tests showed that the seized pills were not, in fact, steroids.* While a Louisville detective told TSG that the material was some kind of growth hormone, Lesnar's defense attorney, Scott Cox, characterized the confiscated pills as a 'vitamin type of thing.' According to Cox, officers seemed 'very apologetic' when lab results cleared Lesnar. It is unclear how investigators concluded that the parcel sent to Lesnar may have contained illicit substances.



seriously, do some GD research people....


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Someone actually thinks he hasn't???

He carries many hallmarks of someone, who has pounded them by the gallon. C'mon... seriously...

When he was asked, he didn't deny ever having used them, but said he'd never been tested positive. Like... errr... doh...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think brock took some steroids back at the start of his wwe days dont quote me on this because i dont know but i know most wwf/e performers have at one point taken them though, but no chance after his stint that he has.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

please...he was in WWE, any1 who knows the wrestling buisness knows he did steroids, and lots of it

its obvious hes off the juice now, though its painly obvious he was on the juice during his time there

did he take them before WWE? who knows, its obvious he was always a strong guy since he was a kid on the farm tipping cows lol, but theres really no doubt hes used them

im amazed to see ppl think hes never touched the stuff just because he hasnt tested positive

when will ppl learn how easy it is to not test positive? its pretty hard to test negative, you have to be a complete moron really, not testing positive is like winning a gold star for spelling your name correctly


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> please...he was in WWE, any1 who knows the wrestling buisness knows he did steroids, and lots of it
> 
> its obvious hes off the juice now, though its painly obvious he was on the juice during his time there
> 
> ...



SOMEBODY should tell that to Mr. Thiago Silva lmfao:confused02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think brock took some steroids back at the start of his wwe days dont quote me on this because i dont know but i know most wwf/e performers have at one point taken them though, but no chance after his stint that he has.





ACTAFOOL said:


> please...he was in WWE, any1 who knows the wrestling buisness knows he did steroids, and lots of it
> 
> its obvious hes off the juice now, though its painly obvious he was on the juice during his time there
> 
> ...


Both of you hit the nail on the head IMO. 

Pretty much everybody in WWE did it. When the CEO of your company does it, his kids do it, and he pushes it on his employees, It's pretty likely Brock did them too.

Plus Brock's body in WWE was a pretty likely roid body. Popping veins, too high definition for such a high weight, angry roid face. Brock has sort of alluded to it in interviews saying, he was living a "bad life" in the WWE days, though i guess that could mean a lot of things.

Before and especially after WWE and since his move to the UFC, I'm pretty convinced he's clean. Now he just has a natural big guy kinda built ... huge, but not unrealistic definition or absurdly high vascularity. In addition, he's not nearly as big as he was in the WWE days... this kind of big is fairly sustainable for his frame.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

okay so he took hgh? no one should care?


----------



## RKiller (May 17, 2007)

TheGreg said:


> okay so he took hgh? no one should care?


 Why should people care that Lesnar took HGH while he was in the WWE? How is it relevant to his UFC career?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Brock lesnar was a beast now in the UFC and then in the WWE I remember he did that backflip on kurt angle at wrestlemania was the craziest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kids? Why the hell would sexy little Steph be doing roids?

Or even 170lbs soaking wet, 2 matches peer year at his most active Shane O' Mac be roiding?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

ACTAFOOL said:


> please...he was in WWE, any1 who knows the wrestling buisness knows he did steroids, and lots of it
> 
> its obvious hes off the juice now, though its painly obvious he was on the juice during his time there
> 
> ...


Josh Barnett. nuff said.


secondly, im not saying there is no chance he took roids, but its also quite stupid to say you KNOW he took them when he has ALWAYS tested clean. and really a perfect roid body? explain Josh Barnett's body.. we KNOW (3 times tested positive for steroids) he is a habitual roider, yet he looks like shit compared to Brock.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Brock sure does look a lot more natural than he did in the WWE.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

James Tony's UFC pic looks a bit different too....



















the WWE pic of Brock looks touched up to all hell is all im getting at. Almost cartoon like body.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Brock sure does look a lot more natural than he did in the WWE.


That's just tanning bed and baby oil that's making it look fake


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> James Tony's UFC pic looks a bit different too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes the pics are photoshopped, all WWE pics are, even of john cena, they always make them seem more perfect

but look at brocks old matches in WWE, you can still see a HUGE difference in that brock to todays brock, and barnett doesnt mean anything, the guy is a retard who doesnt know how to cycle or doesnt care enough to do so

and roids doesnt make you superhuman, it only helps you get bigger but only if you actually work your ass off in the gym, and as you can see, brock worked his ass off in the gym, while barnett just took steroids and went to mcdonalds

im sorry but i really believe he did take them, its just normal, ive always been a fan of wrestling and i know how the biz works, even nowadays with the ''wellness policy'', thats BS...they have easy tests where they cycle easily, 90% of wrestlers in WWE are on roids, and most of them took roids, even guys like the rock and stone cold, triple H loves roids

lesnar was the top dog in WWE in a time where they didnt even have a wellness policy, and his build was simply ridiculous, its not only the tan, he was a different man at that time, these guys use roids, painkillers, all types of drugs, are on the road 300+ days a year, thats why he quit, he was at the top of the world, he was the new phenom in wrestling and quit, why? because of all the addictions, and injurys

thats actually another major reason pretty much all WWE wrestlers use steroids, because of injurys, they are constantly wrestling through torn ACLs, and fucked up backs, and countless other injurys, so painkillers and roids is the onyl way to survive if you want to stay on top, thats the sad truth

though brock was always a big strong guy, its not like he only got to where he is because of steroids, im a fan of his, hes a hard worker, been one all his life, busts his ass in the gym, is athletic as hell, has huge talent and potential in MMA and was an awesome wrestler

im just calling it like it is

though i do believe he doesnt use steroids now, and you can simply tell by his body that he is off them, he still works out like crazy, probably more than in WWE since he doesnt have to travel year round, BUT his body isnt near what it used to be


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

tanning and oil make it look like you have more definition, thats not to say that he isn't smaller. The pictures aren't exactly the best for a side by side comparision. In one you have him flexing like a mad man, the other he is calm.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

He's not that much different:












and this is a hilarious pic of Brock acting like a psycho:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jay Hieron said this interview was bullshit anyway on Twitter.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Kids? Why the hell would sexy little Steph be doing roids?
> 
> Or even 170lbs soaking wet, 2 matches peer year at his most active Shane O' Mac be roiding?


meh nm that part was just hearsay from a buddy, i'd never actually seen them wrestle. just googled some of their matches ... that part is officially retracted .


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> yes the pics are photoshopped, all WWE pics are, even of john cena, they always make them seem more perfect
> 
> but look at brocks old matches in WWE, you can still see a HUGE difference in that brock to todays brock, and barnett doesnt mean anything, the guy is a retard who doesnt know how to cycle or doesnt care enough to do so
> 
> ...


I'm going to tell the story of Brock Lesnar (and one of the big reasons I've always respected him). Their are two types of professional wrestlers, the serious ones and the ones with a death wish, this is the story of the two kinds.

The WWE is an international brand, as they lose viewers in America they looks towards international markets to supplement revenue. Typically wrestlers travel in small packs in cars, but when they go international they all get in one giant private jet.

All the wrestlers had gotten incredibly drunk. Curt Hennig (a man who died of a cocaine overdose) publicly and empatically challenged Brock to a wrestling match while the flight was on air. Brock initially refused...as it was idiotic but Paul Heyman explained to him that if he didn't take the challenge the wrestlers on board would lose respect for him. When the wrestlers lose respect for you, Vince has a habit of punishing or even firing you. Brock and Henning wrestled, Henning threw himself against the door of the plane, almost caused it to open and after the tip was fired. Brock was respected, however soon after going against the wishes of the WWE purchased his own private plane. By April he decided not to resign with the WWE and left.

While the Brock/Hennig was clearly deadly you also had a number of other minor but equally disgusting actions. Dustin Runnels(Goldust) was allegedly serenading his ex-wife Terri Runnels until being told to stop by WWE Vice President of Talent Relations Jim Ross. Dustin Runnels was in the doghouse for a long time and was publicly dropped by WWE in late 2003 with a WWE.com statement announcing his contract would not be renewed when it expired in January 2004. Both would be released soon after this incident.

Scott Hall (Razor Ramon) was reported passed out drunk during all of this and he do was quickly released. Ric Flair went up to a stewardess wearing is patented robes and exposed himself to the young lady. The woman later filed a sexual harassment suit against the WWE. Michael Hayes, a road agent(person who's job it is to handle these people) got into a fist fight with Bradshaw (a man notorious for hazing other wrestlers). 2 Years later Michael Hayes was reported to call Mark Henry a [email protected]@3r in a joking fashion and was suspended. Both are still with the company. When Hayes passed out drunk X-Pac cut off his mullet.

Now moving on to Brock and Steroids, I tend to believe Brock never used Steroids. I'm not naive in any way shape of form but as I recall the very thorough list of wrestlers who either were caught, died, or showed the symptoms is this.

Caught



Rey Mysterio
Edge
Chavo Guerrero
Randy Orton
Eddie Guerrero
Chris Masters
Chris Benoit
Kurt Angle
HHH
Curt Hennig
British Bulldog
Batista
Booker T
Funaki
Umaga
Shane Helms
Santino
Ken Anderson
John Morrison
William Regal
Hulk Hogan
Undertaker
Vince McMahon
Scott Steiner
Matt Hardy
Jeff Hardy



If he's on roids, he's done an amazing job hiding it. As he's never had a massive muscle increase, major muscle tears in the arms and legs, hair loss, cancer, heart problems or facial scaring.


----------

